# Denim Sublimation Swatch Magic!



## hopestudio (Jan 18, 2019)

Look at what my members at my non profit made everyone~

We collected denim garments cut them up into swatches, sent them off to get them pre-treated from this company in Gardena with special coating for denim sublimation.

Then we sublimated images and then sew them onto denim jeans and jackets to sell at our annual garage sale venue! People loved them!!!!

Tell me what you think.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

looking good!

i have always been a fan of the simplicity and depth of japanese art,
especially the blossom subjects
i have a vector version i have been meaning to update, maybe this is the kick i needed to get back at it


----------



## hopestudio (Jan 18, 2019)

Do it do it!!
I'll support you with all my heart.
I'll even promote your products in Korea and Japan~
Least I can do for all the help you give me...^^

I found where you shared your art images.
It was here on the forum.

Look what a 14 year old girl wants to do with the printed denim swatch. 
She's going to sew the swatch to the front of her shirt and make it part of the shirt.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i don't know how i missed this one

there is another aspect to this particular decoration method that i have seen at the farmers market up here,
the recycling of denim into handbags
people like the fact that instead of going to the landfill it is upcycled



> Upcycling is the process of converting old or discarded materials into something useful and often beautiful,


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

into the T said:


> i don't know how i missed this one
> 
> there is another aspect to this particular decoration method that i have seen at the farmers market up here,
> the recycling of denim into handbags
> people like the fact that instead of going to the landfill it is upcycled


There is big money upcycling vintage blue jeans.


----------



## hopestudio (Jan 18, 2019)

Ed, 
Thank you~
In April, our organization was given over 900 pairs of jean garment donations for upcyling projects.
If you or know anyone who'd like to participate, please let me know.


----------



## hopestudio (Jan 18, 2019)

The jean back pockets are used as pockets for tshirts, aprons, and tote bags.
And other jean pieces are being made into tote bags, computer case and so forth.^^


----------

